# SI reports: How long do you keep?



## Darren Emery (Feb 13, 2012)

How long does your office keep special inspection reports, if at all?

 I'm trying to balance good record keeping with overflowing file cabinets.  SOP has been to just keep the final report from the SI firm.  I have a 60+ page file on a fairly large project that just completed, and it didn't go smoothly at all, especially for the SI items.  I'm having a hard time pitching all the detail reports, 'cuz I just have a feeling we'll need this file in the next 10 years or so.

What do you all do?  Read and toss, keep em all, or somehwere in between?


----------



## codeworks (Feb 13, 2012)

me thinks it's better to keep files than to try to recreate the information at a later date


----------



## righter101 (Feb 13, 2012)

We have a specific list of items to keep when archiving finaled permits.  The SI reports are one of them.  Our jurisdiction is 90-95% residential, rest is commercial.  Very rural.

For all commercial projects, we retain the entire applicaiton packet.  The residential ones we pare down before archiving.

Currently we have a bit of grant money for archival work and got a large format scanner, so we should be able to scan and retain all documents electronically.

You may want to ask your legal dept. the retention policy because there are specific mandates by certain states for retention schedules of certain documents.

Just my $0.02


----------



## High Desert (Feb 13, 2012)

I keep all of the reports until the building is completed and I receive the final summary letter saying all of the required inspections have been performed and there are no outstanding issues or corrections. I toss them all and keep the final letter. We do however scan them all if we need them later, we just don't keep all the paper copies.


----------



## brudgers (Feb 13, 2012)

[iANAL] Retain them in accordance with your jurisdiction's record retention policy.


----------



## Darren Emery (Feb 13, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> [iANAL] Retain them in accordance with your jurisdiction's record retention policy.


I certainly would, if there were one that referenced these documents.  I may be in the middle of creating such a policy.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Feb 13, 2012)

Darren Emery said:
			
		

> I certainly would, if there were one that referenced these documents.  I may be in the middle of creating such a policy.


In some instances the State will have document retention policy.  Check with your City Clerk, as there me be one at the State level they are happy using.  This should also govern your public record request procedures.  Ours policy is ten years for most projects.  If I have time tomorrow morning I will post our adopted policy language.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree they should be Retained them per your jurisdiction's record retention policy.

But it is so easy, nowdays, to Scan them and keep them for the life of the building


----------



## David Henderson (Feb 13, 2012)

Agree with mark, Put hard copy in file until it can be scanned.


----------



## pyrguy (Feb 13, 2012)

Some state retention policies do not recognize electronic copies of anything. Hard copies or microfiche as they can be read later without depending on computer  software.

How many of us still have files in word perfect?


----------



## Darren Emery (Feb 14, 2012)

pyrguy said:
			
		

> Some state retention policies do not recognize electronic copies of anything. Hard copies or microfiche as they can be read later without depending on computer  software.How many of us still have files in word perfect?


Great point pyrguy - we have almost 3 years (mid - 90's) of scanned images that are pretty much useless.  A propriatary filing system that is no longer readable.  As a result, we're VERY reluctant to go digtial.  We micro all commercial plan sets.


----------



## Mac (Feb 14, 2012)

New York State directs us to retain construction records for the life of the building. It sounds cumbersome, but I have had inquiries from design professionals who were pleased that we still had old plans they were looking for, usually involving the design for a remodel or addition.

Not sure about electronic media....


----------



## mark handler (Feb 14, 2012)

Check with your secratary of state

In CA

http://www.sos.ca.gov/archives/local-gov-program/pdf/records-management-8.pdf

The California State Records Management Act (Government Code, Section 14740-14774)

requires the Director of the Department of General Services (DGS) to establish and

administer the state’s records management program.

Construction (Approved)

Permanete retention GC 34090a; 4003; 4004; H&S 19850, 19853

New commercial and residential construction, tenant improvements room additions, spa, signs, block wall, remodel including security bonds,

Inspection

Close /Completion date + 2 years

GC34090d Correspondence, fees, appeal requests, reports


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 14, 2012)

we scan to PDF everting residentisl, comerical requier plans and specificatisn to be paper and PDF on disk, then get all special inspections report by email PDF, as builts as PDF, keep the paper for 7 years then toss it. PDF will live on forever, not pripatory formant ss will be all set for ever as far as we can tell. keep everthing on had drives, backe upt to 2 sepeerat  remote locations form file serves.

fills arrange by street then addres with plat number for cross refrence, within each address folder by year and type of project. so nice to be able to sit at desdk look at electronic file, better than that if someone wanst a copy just e-mil it ot them, they can print what they want on ther time not  the little time I have


----------



## Mule (Feb 15, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> In some instances the State will have document retention policy.  Check with your City Clerk, as there me be one at the State level they are happy using.  This should also govern your public record request procedures.  Ours policy is ten years for most projects.  If I have time tomorrow morning I will post our adopted policy language.


Ditto! Texas has requirements that on any commercial building that all documents must be retained until the building no longer exists. We have gone to digital retention.


----------



## pwood (Feb 15, 2012)

we keep hard copies and have begun scanning them. We have the luxury of plenty of storage space and we are a small town so the volume is not overwhelming.


----------



## bgingras (Feb 15, 2012)

Darren Emery said:
			
		

> Great point pyrguy - we have almost 3 years (mid - 90's) of scanned images that are pretty much useless.  A propriatary filing system that is no longer readable.  As a result, we're VERY reluctant to go digtial.  We micro all commercial plan sets.


We started filing electronically on Jan 1st. Rather than using a proprietary package we simple have a dedicated drive on the server that contactins folder for each parcel. We simply scan and save those documents to their proper location. Project folders also get created to sort them easier. We request electronic submiattals when possible to eliminate the paper as well.


----------

